# How does a dog with a broken rear leg poop? (Frustrated/upset!)



## Donny22 (Oct 14, 2012)

Our little 5 month old boston had an accident last night. He was playing with mom and he jumped straight in the air after his toy, came straight back down and broke his stifle, which is apparently the bone that connects the knee. We went to the e-vet last night and they did the xray, however the surgeon doesn't come in until monday, what a crock of shit. A dr that works banker hours? Give me a friggin break. So now my dog is on pain meds all weekend, he won't move, i have to hand feed him, carry him outside etc. 

He has peed, but he hasn't figured out how to poop yet, is there anything I should do to assist him? 
I'm so upset and feel so bad for him. Must be nice to be a doctor that works monday thru friday...UGHHH!!!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Did they not splint him? Just sent him home with an unstable broken leg? Towel walking can take the weight off that leg if you hold the towel (around his middle.)
I'm so upset and feel so bad for him. Must be nice to be a doctor that works monday thru friday...UGHHH!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

It's the same with people. I broke my ankle on a Saturday and had to wait to see the surgeon until Monday. I agree with Pawzk9, use a towel under his abdomen to help support him. When my GSD had her hip surgeries that is what I had to do.


----------



## mnshutterbug (Nov 27, 2012)

Just like people doctors, I think too many of them go into this field just for the money. Some just do not have the compassion they should have to make them excel in their field. 

The day before I had to have my Springer put down several years ago, she was too weak to support herself anymore and I had to help hold her up so she could pee. It broke my heart. Actually, I'm tearing up right now reliving it in my mind.


----------



## Donny22 (Oct 14, 2012)

Pawzk9 said:


> Did they not splint him? Just sent him home with an unstable broken leg? Towel walking can take the weight off that leg if you hold the towel (around his middle.)
> I'm so upset and feel so bad for him. Must be nice to be a doctor that works monday thru friday...UGHHH!!!


[/QUOTE]

No splint, just pain meds. What do you mean by towel walking? Do i wrap the towel under his belly and kind of carry him by the ends of the towel?


----------



## mnshutterbug (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't think they mean to carry him. I think they mean to help support him while he does his business.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Use a towel under his middle, as a sling.


----------



## Donny22 (Oct 14, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> Use a towel under his middle, as a sling.


Ok that's what I thought, i tried it, he still doesn't want to poop though. I wonder how long he can hold it?


----------



## Donny22 (Oct 14, 2012)

Well he finally pooped late saturday night after I doubled his dosage of pain meds. He figured out how to balance on 3 legs, he didn't like the towel trick. 

The vet just called and said his surgery is complete and he is awake and doing well. He has to stay 2 nights though.


----------



## mnshutterbug (Nov 27, 2012)

Good to hear.


----------

